# External Wall Insulation



## justsally (5 Mar 2010)

I've already posted this elsewhere.   If this is the wrong place for it mods please remove it.

We are considering having the external walls on our house insulated.  The walls are solid concrete.   Our bedroom walls are damp and we are hoping that the insulation would prevent dampness.

Any help/advice appreciated.


----------



## Leo (5 Mar 2010)

Hi Justsally, there are a few threads on this topic already. Try the search facility to locate these. Off the top of my non-expert head, advantages will include a more energy efficient house that uses the thermal mass of the solid walls more effectively, disadvantages will be cost and possible complications around detailing such as windows, the eaves, etc.
Leo


----------



## pftg5 (22 Mar 2010)

Externally insulating your house will eliminate any internal condensation/dampness. By putting the insulation on the outside of your house you move what is called the dew point to the exterior of your house. The dew point is basically the point at which hot air meets cold air in your wall. So, where the hot air hits cold air you get condensation. You are effectively turning your walls into a giant storage heater. There is a 4000 euro grant available for this insulation method and make sure you go with a contractor who is registered with the NSAI. It's not a job for the normal joe soap there are plenty of good installers out there.


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2010)

Excellent explanation, pftg5!


----------



## justsally (31 Mar 2010)

Many thanks for the helpful replies Pftg5 and Leo.


Justsally


----------



## Vincenzo (8 Apr 2010)

Firstly get onto SEI site for list of contractors who are registered with them for this work. Get as many as you can to come out and quote for the job. Costs nothing. Great learning curve. Site gives list of possible questions to ask. Each contractor will point out areas which might need addressing. You will get a great idea of what's involved. Get addresses of their recent jobs even current ones to see what's involved.Visit where possible. You get 6 months for the grant approval but can be extended if you don't get the work done within this time frame. All you need is the MPRN number from Esb bill to apply. Consider topping up attic insulation too. Cheap and quick payback. After you fit the external they will have basically sealed off your house with a warm blanket of 120 mm of insulation . The damp walls will dry out in time but will need good ventilation . Possibly even a dehumidifier . 
Best of luck


----------



## Sandals (8 Apr 2010)

Heard a very interesting interview yesterday around 1ish on mid-west radio with an expert (Michael Horan from Axo Architects) on this area which they said at the end was available on podcast.

Interested in cavity wall insulation myself but read about damp/mould following as a problem if poor ventilationand we felt chap yesterday on radio skirted around this issue even though texters mentioned it many a time. One texter even said house too warm after insulation (?).  Expert did mention ventilation system cost around €3000. 

Hope it helps you.


----------



## Newbie! (25 Apr 2010)

pftg5 said:


> .... registered with the NSAI. It's not a job for the normal joe soap there are plenty of good installers out there.




Do you mean SEI rather than NSAI?

I wanted to ask advice for our kitchen. We have a single block, flat roof kitchen extension which is very cold in the winter and would be prone to mould on some of the walls. We really dont know what we need to do with the room ie. internally insulate, externally insulate and/or a new roof. We wanted to register with HALO to get advice frm them but we missed the first phase. I dont think the SEI grants will apply as we only want to do one room. Can anyone advise on where we can get advice or what we should do?
thanks.


----------



## canine (27 Apr 2010)

A quick guide for costing external insulation would be 125.00 yoyo per metre squared of wall ,dont exclue the windows ,less 4000.00 for the grant


----------



## pnh (27 Apr 2010)

canine said:


> A quick guide for costing external insulation would be 125.00 yoyo per metre squared of wall ,dont exclue the windows ,less 4000.00 for the grant


Recently had the job done for €85 per m2.My investigations initially suggested that some installers will try to get €125 so it definitely pays to check around for quotes on this.
I am happy with the work done-still waiting for the grant though-4 weeks now.


----------



## daynocturne (10 May 2010)

Hi all,

If you go ahead with external insulation on a terraced house/solid walls. Will this eliminate me having to dry-line the internal walls ?


----------



## sydthebeat (10 May 2010)

daynocturne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If you go ahead with external insulation on a terraced house/solid walls. Will this eliminate me having to dry-line the internal walls ?



absolutely, you should never dry line a new build...

drylining is a remedial action which should only be used as a last resort on existing buildings...


----------

